# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Trollien hallinta näyttämättäjättämislistalla

## Mikko Laaksonen

Foorumin keskustelun taso on valitettavasti aikaisemmasta alentunut, kun mukaan on tullut keskustelijoita, joiden kanssa keskustellessa asia-argumenteilla ei ole merkitystä.

Olen kuitenkin havainnut, että trolleista pääsee mukavasti eroon lisäämällä esimerkiksi tekaistulla nimellä esiintyvät kirjoittelijat näyttämättäjättämislistaan. Tämä alentaa mukavasti verenpainetta, kun tarkistaa foorumia. Samalla ei ole kiusausta ruokkia trolleja. Höpinäviestit voi halutessaan kuitenkin katsoa "näytä viesti" - painikkeella.

Tämä vinkkinä itse kullekin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Hyva juttu, kiitos! Nyt ei enää tarvitse lukea jatkuvaa itseään toistavaa pikaratikkalässyä ja hakemalla haettua metron haukkumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyva juttu, kiitos! Nyt ei enää tarvitse lukea jatkuvaa itseään toistavaa pikaratikkalässyä ja hakemalla haettua metron haukkumista.


Näinhän ne toimivat kaikenlaiset fundamentalistit. Yhteiskuntajärjestelmässä sitä kutsutaan sensuuriksi, ettei ole tarjolla muuta kuin hallitsijaa tukevaa viestintää. Ja sensuuriahan voi toki harrastaa myös itsesensuurina. Laput silmille, niin maailma muuttuu hyväksi!  :Biggrin:  

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Laput silmille, niin maailma muuttuu hyväksi!


Antero, vinkki oli tarkoitettu nimenomaan siihen, että nyt osin ylikuumentunutta keskustelua saataisiin rauhoitettua. Näyttämättäjättämistoiminnon valikoiva käyttö tekisi foorumin käytöstä sinullekin mukavampaa. Kaikille ei ole pakko vastata, eikä eräille edes kannata, vaikka mieli tekisi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Parasta kaikille lienee, että jatkossa ainakin -Epex82-:lle jatkuvasti toistettavat argumentit laitetaan yksityisviesteinä. Näin ei ainakaan kyseiselle keskustelijalle voi enää syntyä väärää käsitystä siitä, kuka trollaa ja toistaa samoja asioita.

----------


## karihoo

Lienevätkö keskustelijat -Epex82- ja sebastin ensimmäisten tältä foorumilta suljettujen joukossa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Lienevätkö keskustelijat -Epex82- ja sebastin ensimmäisten tältä foorumilta suljettujen joukossa?


Epex ja sebastin ovat molemmat vain parin viikon jäähyllä ja saavat sen jälkeen vielä tilaisuuden osoittaa, että osaavat olla ihmisiksi. Jos ei meno muutu, niin sitten annetaan pysyviä porttikieltoja.

Pysyviäkin porttikieltoja on kyllä jaettu jo paljon aikaisemmin, ensimmäiseen ei tainnut mennä kuin pari päivää foorumin perustamisesta.

----------


## kemkim

> Lienevätkö keskustelijat -Epex82- ja sebastin ensimmäisten tältä foorumilta suljettujen joukossa?


Taisivat kyllästyä siihen, kun eivät saaneet näkemyksilleen tukea?  :Smile:  Ovatkohan nuo molemmat nimimerkit sama henkilö?

----------


## ultrix

Enpä usko, että ovat sama henkilö. Epex kirjoittaa teknokraattista betonidemarointia "päätetyistä" hankkeista ja sebastin taas maalailee omiaan hankkeista, joita edes PLJ ei tunne. Molemmat toki väittävät kivenkovaan, että hankkeet X, Y ja Z ovat päätettyjä ja ne tulevat, maksoi mitä maksoi.

----------


## deepthroat

kunnallisvaalit tulossa....

----------


## Kolli

Foorumi hiljeni kummasti yhtäkkiä. Mikseivät keskustelu Tramwestistä ja pikaratikasta enää olekaan kiinnostavaa?

Vaalit tulossa. :Biggrin:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Foorumi hiljeni kummasti yhtäkkiä. Mikseivät keskustelu Tramwestistä ja pikaratikasta enää olekaan kiinnostavaa?
> 
> Vaalit tulossa.


Eipä ne vaalit ole muita ketjuja hiljentäneet. Ehkä trollit on vain jätetty huomioimatta, mikä on hyvä. Itse olen jo kyllästynyt jankuttamaan ja lukemaan samoja asioita viikosta toiseen.

----------

